# How to register 2 iPads to 1 Kindle account?



## Head3232 (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife and I each have an ipad and separate Kindle accounts.  We would like to be able to share books but I can't figure out how to register her iPad to my accept?  Does anyone know how to do this?  Sorry if this is a repeat question.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Deregister it from her account, and register it to yours.  You can have an unlimited number of devices registered to a single Amazon account, but a single device can only be registered to one account at a time.


----------

